# Paranormal Event of the Year!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The Daily Journal

The Mendocino County Courthouse in downtown Ukiah made supermarket tabloids as home of the top paranormal event of 2004, in the Aug. 1 edition of the National Examiner. 

In an article titled "The Truth is Out There: The Top 10 Paranormal Events of the Year," the National Examiner decided a "ghostly video" captured by high-tech, motion-detecting cameras was the top paranormal event of 2004. 

According to the National Examiner article, "officials scoffed at janitors who reported that a female ghost, wearing a dress and high heels, was haunting the Mendocino County Courthouse " 

The article also used a creative spelling of the Northern California town where the paranormal occurrence happened, Ukiak, Calif. 

In a Daily Journal article published April 2, 2004, something described as a "mist" appeared on a motion-sensor camera, moving back and fourth across the courthouse's lower hallway. 

A janitor, who has viewed the tape, told The Daily Journal the "ghost" can be seen floating in front of a light in the hallway. 

"Someone came walking down the hallway and we didn't think much of it," a janitor at the courthouse told The Daily Journal at the time. "The door was open and I caught out of the side of my eye a dress walking by in high heels. After it went past the doorway, it only went about five more steps and then it stopped."

Employees at the courthouse also said the metal-detecting machines at the courthouse entrances go off and that they've witnessed the elevator stopping on every floor during the night without any passengers. 

"One time the elevator started up from the ground floor and we could hear it stopping on every floor," the janitor told The Daily Journal last year. "When it got to the top, it turned around and did the some thing back down. And then I had to get into the thing and go up and clean the top floor."

Many people in the courthouse refer to the paranormal occurrences as a spirit named "George," which is a name that has been passed through generations of employees. 

Other paranormal events that made the National Examiner Top 10 for 2004 include a Sasquatch sighting in Florida, discovered landmarks from Atlantis, tears falling from a Virgin Mary statue in Ohio, animal beasts shot by ranchers in Texas and a 45-foot-long creature videotaped on Okanagan Lake in British Columbia. :ninja:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Are they still going on with those Bigfoot sightings in Florida? I remember waaaaay back when some ******** claimed to have seen him prowling about Northwest Florida. I find it kind of odd there haven't been any torn hairs left behind on bush and brambles, no droppings, no nothing to substantiate these sightings. I still wait with bated breath to see irrefutable proof that he and ghosts do exist.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, but was it Big Foot, or the ever elusive Florida Skunk Ape!

A friend of my mom's saw one down here when we lived down here when I was a kid.  

There's a whole chapter on them in WEIRD FLORIDA. I picked it up at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HOLY ****!!! The Skunk Ape?!? There is such a creature loose in the Sunshine State? And here I thought all we had to worry about were Hurricanes, The Mexican Silent Invasion and Chupacabra's...!  

A skunk ape will bite your head off, man!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> I find it kind of odd there haven't been any torn hairs left behind on bush and brambles, no droppings...


Well, droppings have been found, but they've been determined to belong to the ********.


----------

